# Lakes Tournament Trail?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

How did Mosquito go today? Anyone know the weights?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm surprised Mr.Bass. hasn't posted on it. He fished it today. I'm interested in hearing also.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Word has it maybe Provonozacs with 12-13lbs? That's just an uncomfirmed weight of someone that was watching but then he left before weighin was over.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

well that wouldn't be the least bit suprising


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick won with 11 lbs there were alout of 6-8 pd bags brought in we might hit it just right next weekend at the noaa tournamnet I look for 12-14 pds to win.

Mark Franko


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree Mark, I think next weekend it could be a VERY good bite. The temps are inching up and those fish are going to get a lot more active with all this stable weather this week. It's going to be a slugfest!! I was there both Saturday and Sunday enjoying the sunny weather!

See ya there Mark! Come say "Hello" if you see me there.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

All I can say is that the bit was no good in the morning for us. We didnt have a fish until 11:30, then it was on though. We lost to many fish that would have put us in the money easily, o well though, thats just how it goes. 13th place with 7.94 works for me. By the way, if you happened to see us on the water this day, we were in a G3 HP200 and they are freaking amazing.

The Discerni Boys


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

FYI- I got the points and will be posted online tonight on dobass on lakes trail link.

Nip


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey guys,

I did really bad on Sunday. I could only pick off 1 keeper. I dont know how you guys could get a limmit but I had a hard time.

Congrats to Nip for a 2nd or 3rd Big Bass!

Where were you guys catching those fish at? Up shallow?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was wonderin' the same thing? I know its only a matter of days maybe a week at the most before they really start moving up.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I seen alot of fish up sunning at berlin it should be a copule of days and they should be feeding heavy. At tappan they are starting turn on the water is a little warmer down there. Thats a suprize the Provonozacs winning at a tournement.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

We did OK at Lakes. We had somewhere around 12 keepers. Finished 7th with 8.5 lbs. We needed a big bite! I lost one in the morning that would have helped a little.

BTW- Hi Bill!


----------

